# General > Music >  RIP - John Sutherland (J Fats)

## Deemac

My sincere condolences to all of John's family and friends. A great loss to the Caithness music scene.

----------


## unicorn

His family have my deepest sympathies, RIP.

----------


## Saveman

I hadn't heard!!! No way!! STUNNED

Gleber2 you will be missed.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

I am shocked to hear this news. Condolences to all John's family and friends.

Johnny Fats may be gone, but he will never be forgotten, thanks to his prodigious talent and his unforgettable music.

----------


## clash67

My heart goes out to Johnny's family, I have had the privilage of playing alongside him many times as have many here, it saddens me to think those days are now gone. 
It is a VERY sad loss, RIP Johnny.

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Heard the news this morning and hoped it was a vicious rumour but sadly it's true. Condolences to Johnny's friends and family, he was an amazing musician and a real gentleman who will be missed by many.

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

RIP John - condolences to the family.

----------


## teenybash

Deeply shocked and saddened at the death of a legend, Johnny Fats (Sutherland) Our loss and Heavens gain. Heartfelt sympathies to family. RIP Fats. xx

----------


## crazy kaos

rip man,,see ya on the other side bud

----------


## fred

The end of an era.

----------


## Old School Rocker

So sorry to hear the sad news on the radio last night that Johnny had passed away. I know he will be greatly missed. My deepest sympathies to his friends and family. I knew of him as a legend in the local music scene for many years. Rest in peace, Johnny. 

Thank you Deemac for giving us this opportunity to leave our condolences (previous posts were deleted by Moderator due to us not being family).

----------


## Bassline

Agreed, the end of an era, a sad day for the Caithness music scene.  Johnny facilitated countless budding musos of several generations (myself included) to get started.  I was the one who persuaded him to leave his "steady" job at Dounreay to form a trio with myself and Billy Allardyce.  The rest is history and I just hope he wrote it down!!!  Just a couple of years ago (after a gap of around 35 years) we renewed our musical friendship and I was looking forward to doing it regularly, but that won't now happen.  RIP John, one of a kind.

----------


## rob murray

RIP John, your guitar gently weeps

----------


## Rockulus

Rest In Peace. The world is a lesser place without you.

----------


## roadbowler

R.I.P. Johnny.

----------


## Bruce

caithness will not be the same withoot you jon

RIP wee man

bruce

----------


## Margaret M.

My deepest sympathy to his family.  R.I.P. John.

----------


## David Banks

My sympathies go to his family and friends and fans.

My thanks go to caithness-dot-org for sharing the news.

----------


## shazzap

Rip...........

----------


## tjc

Was totally stunned to hear of the passing of the one and only J Fats... you were a good friend to me and many others Johnny, I`ll miss you and can`t believe I`ll never hear you make those guitars sing again.

Thoughts are with all the family and his many friends...

Rock on Johnny Fats!

----------


## Tinkerbell09

This came as such a shock to everyone. My thoughts are with all his friends and family.
Rest in Peace Johnny Fats, you will be forever remembered.


*Music is the medicine of the breaking heart. 

*Tinkerbell x

----------


## slinky

rip john  ...............

----------


## Moira

A great, leading light in the world of music is gone.  As with all greats John left us much too soon.

Go play that great Guitar in the Sky, my friend, you will be missed, immensely.

----------


## Deemac

Johns funeral will be held on Thursday (15th December), 11am at Dunnetts, Ormlie Road, Thurso.

----------


## Moira

of the Caithness Courier.

I think this headline may have amused Gleber2.   :Smile: 

Great article in the Caithness Courier  14/12/2011 .... "An inspiration and a living legend";   "Tributes paid to John Sutherland - the county's most influential rock musician";   "The melody will linger on".....

The tributes have been pouring in on Facebook too, from musicians and friends around the globe.  I'm glad about that.  Gleber2 deserved them all.....

----------


## Moira

It was as John would have wished.  Delivered and attended by those who admired his love, his tenacity, his patience, his friendship and much more. All of these are reflected in his music and so will live on.....

----------


## weedonald

So sad to hear.  He was part of what made Caithness such a great place to be a teenager in the early 60's.  R.I.P Johnny

----------


## Sporran

I've only just learned of John's passing, and am very sad to hear of it. Caithness has lost one of her greatest musical talents, and the light on Dunnet Head will burn less brightly without his presence. My sincere sympathy goes out to his family. Rest in Peace, Johnny Fats, you will not be forgotten!

----------


## squidge

very sorry  :Frown:

----------


## emb123

very sad to learn of John's passing. My condolences to family and friends.

----------


## Bobbyian

very sad to learn of John's passing. My condolences to family and friends. we travelled a short time together in the late 60`s early 70`s when on leave from Army training, Brought me very close to music have remembered him ever since, Pity we didn´t have a chance to meet again, slainte, oll boy

----------


## CCT

So sad to hear the news. Great musician. He will be missed.

----------


## Moira

Link to the Obituary appearing on the Front Page of Caithness dot Org today.
http://www.caithness.org/obituaries/...ohnny_fats.htm

----------


## scotsboy

Only heard the sad news on my flying visit back at Xmas. Very sad news, thoughts with the family. His music touched a lot of people, and his intelligence and wit were here for all to see on the org. Bye Bye Johnny, Good bye Johnny...you were good!

----------


## gardeninginagale

Listen up orgers.

He didn't get the credit he deserved in life. Let us at least give him the honour he deserves. I don't know how you nominate somebody for an honour, but wouldn't he just have loved the chance to refuse it.

Is there an April honours thing?

How do you go about nominating someone?

----------


## secrets in symmetry

It's a year since John left us. I hope you're giving them laldy wherever you may be.

Respect.

----------


## Moira

You echo my thoughts Secrets in Symmetry.

There have been some stormy blasts in Caithness tonight, not quite as stormy as the night John left though....

Thankfully for us and the rest of the music world, John's musical talents and love of life live on in his family.  :Smile:

----------

